# Homemade circular saw track



## markblue777 (6 Dec 2013)

Hey all, 
Thought I would post up my home made circular saw track. Got the idea off of here to use floor boards as the base. I had a couple lying around so thought I would put them to use. The "barrier" is something I took out of the cut off's bin from Homebase. not entirely sure what it was originally designed for but it worked well for my needs.

I made board A's rail have a slight overhang so board b can hook under it and the saw can glide between the two boards. 

being floor boards fixing board B to A is fairly secure because of the tongue and groove

Each board is about 4ft 5" so work well for and 8' by 4' sheet as you get a bit of over hang on either end.

As you can see from the pictures I plan on using the opposite side as a straight edge for the router but I have not cut that yet.

The best part about this project is that it cost me £1. The floor boards I reclaimed from freecycle and the only thing I paid for was the rail (which as I said come from the Homebase cut off's bin)

Used it for the first time the other day to cut some board and it worked a treat (so much less hassle than measuring then getting a straight edge then lining it for the saws base width etc, now I can just place the board on the line and cut) I would definitely recommend anyone that does not have some form of fixed guide rail to make one.


----------



## rafezetter (7 Dec 2013)

I made one of these after a suggestion on the net somewhere and I agree they are excellent time savers, I've made an 8' one for my CS, and a 4' one for my mini plunge CS (blade is about 100mm) and as you have, I used the opposing sides as a fence for my most used router dado cutter.

My only niggle is the 8' one's size so I'm probably going to try to cut in half and hinge it or something.


----------



## markblue777 (9 Dec 2013)

I would definitely recommend hinging it, it allows for easier storage and handling. 

I'm going to create a smaller 4 ft one on some thinner stock so I can get more of my cutting depth back that I have available


----------

